

Ask HN: Review my Forum - The Cal Forum - dkhan
http://thecalforum.herokugarden.com/
I created a forum for the students at my university and just wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions on how to go about improving it and making it better for the community.
======
prospero
It's a forum. There are six sub-forums. It has the school colors, which is
nice, but the orange is distractingly bright. Is there something else that I'm
missing? Do you have integration with class listings, or club directories, or
sports calendars? If you do, I have no way of knowing, and would be unlikely
to register.

Without any of these things, you have a forum with 5 members and no topics.
I'm not sure what I'm supposed to review.

~~~
dkhan
Fair enough. I just wanted to see if there were features that are common of
forums that I did not recall. I've also added the ability of tagging and some
different methods of posting topics other than the standard forum discussion
way such as questions that might result in a single answer or a voting type of
discussion. I just made the forum public a few days ago so yes there are not
many members, but hopefully that will change soon.

